# Moving to San Jose CA from UK. Please Advise.



## Spum0n1 (9 mo ago)

*Hey everyone. Thanks for taking the time to read.* 

I've been offered a role within my current company to move from the UK to San Jose CA (Office is based in North San Jose - N First street) with my wife and 2 young boys. 
I'm looking for general advise in regards to what I can realistically afford in terms of accomodation, areas etc until my wife can get a job.

My annual salary will be *130k + 12-14%* annual bonus split quarterly. 
I'm unsure what I will be earning after tax but from the MANY calculators I've tried its looking around 7-7.5k per month roughly. 
We have also been given a *10k* handshake to complete the move which will go towards hotel, flights and car rental to start with.

We'd also need 1 car to start with and the kids will be going to public school not private. 

I'm Generally looking for base level living advise preferably without prejudice or inciting fear. 

p.s. I wont put into 401k for the first year while we get settled.

Thankyou!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Your income is average to low depending on what type of job you have and your experience (I know straight out of college software engineering graduates who are on this salary)
Presume you are getting an L-1 visa
Your calculations are in the ball park for State and Fed taxes, Social Security and Medicare deductions.
Depending on where on N First street your offices are you are probably going to be looking for accommodation in Mountain View, Sunnyvale, Santa Clara, Cupertino, Campbell etc and areas around.
Presuming you are aware this whole area is expensive.
Depending on what you are looking for in terms of accommodation you need to budget $3k and above per month rental (most 2 bed/2 bath apartments start around $3K) Plenty of web sites showing types of rental and costs.
What will you be paying for Health Insurance in terms of monthly premiums? This will come out of after tax income.
Most transferees (if the company has asked you to transfer and not YOU who has requested the move) get all moving costs (shipping of personal items), flights, temporary accommodation/rental car, paid for by company AND THEN get a cash allowance for incidentals. If you are staying in hotel until you get more permanent accommodation and paying for flights and rental car out of this 10K that is going to be gone soon.
You will need additional monies to pay for deposits for accommodation and utilities.
Cars are going at a premium these days, but finance rates are still pretty low. Check on car sites to get an idea of monthly repayments. For instance I input financing a $26k car, $500 down and repayments over 72 months and it came out at $400 per month repayment. (you could get better at the dealer with negotiating) Gas is around $6 per gallon currently.
groceries - 2 person household around $100 per week.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your income is on the low end for the area.
10k relo including flights is laughable. I cannot think of another word. Plus it is likely to be taxed.
100/week for a family of three used to UK/EU grocery prices will not be enough. I am at 300+ no alcohol/cleaning/pets for two adults.
//medical insurance premiums, deductibles, copayments may be an issue. Request details up front. Yes, they are available.
Rental deposit will run 2-3 months rent.
Vehicle insurance will be for new driver.
Public school depends on your home address. Double check before you sign a lease! Public schools are not free. Extra curricular activities from sports to day trips and involvement expectations of parents will add up.


----------

